# 35'ers ; show off your club/register stickers



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Here's mine


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

sorry Zed









Didn't mean "mines bigger than yours"

this was before the storm


----------



## guycuthbert (Jan 1, 2009)

Got my membership pack yesterday - haven't put my sticker in yet... because it's missing a 'dot':










Yours appears to have it Ed... have I got an odd one?!


----------



## guycuthbert (Jan 1, 2009)

guycuthbert said:


> Got my membership pack yesterday - haven't put my sticker in yet... because it's missing a 'dot':
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn - why can't I post pics?!


----------



## FlowersGTR (Mar 30, 2008)

here you go


----------



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)

guycuthbert said:


> Damn - why can't I post pics?!


You have to insert the image url not the webpage url.


----------



## guycuthbert (Jan 1, 2009)

Chuck_H said:


> You have to insert the image url not the webpage url.


Thanks Chuck (and Flowers) - you would think with me working IT that I would know how to do this stuff


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Send a PM to *Scott *and he will send you a whole new sticker..... complete with dot!


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

i want a sticker


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> i want a sticker


with or without the dot


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

hmmm with the dot


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Robbie J said:


>


Really handy when you're travelling in a group to an event. You can see the other car about half a mile away in the rear view mirror :chuckle:


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

what the thing what is inside the car with gtroc is it a sun viser thing...


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

that's a secret....

if you become a full member.....

and they are great, pack down to be really small


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

so ur just blaggin me.... 
move on my topic coz am havin a big debate over being a full member...


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

since when do you get a sun blocker, in the membership pack?


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

arrr am special matt


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

got mine in my last pack!


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

ha think someone not tellin matt somethin 
might get one to put in my window will keep my room cool then haha


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

x.laura.x said:


> what the thing what is inside the car with gtroc is it a sun viser thing...


Fully reversible (silver or black) and folds down to about 20cm across. Is free to everyone who joins and is included in their 2009 membership pack along with a whole load of other stuff. For more information on membership, click here


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

ooo seems good, 

staff rates on flights sounds good too!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

On flights for organised trips/events, not all the time.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Fuggles said:


> On flights for organised trips/events, not all the time.


do they come down that much? because normally a flight is around £450 return?


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

hmmmm sounds quiet goood the membership haha


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

matty32 said:


> do they come down that much?


Dunno and too many variables to answer that question!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

..... and so................. Stickers anyone ?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> hmmmm sounds quiet goood the membership haha


you are either in the club or a hanger on.... :thumbsup:

I'm in marketing and just looking at some bullsh*t report that most people look at site 20% respond but only 3% contribute


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

well i honestly wanna no wot i will benifit from it tho.... i no the site will but wot can i benifit...


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

and yes I've had a glass or two, its Friday


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Robbie J said:


> you are either in the club or a hanger on.... :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm in marketing and just looking at some bullsh*t report that most people look at site 20% respond but only 3% contribute


well im a global product manager so send me the same report please 

dont send it to miguel his prob still broken down in the wangan tunnel on his bike  :nervous:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

don't get me wrong x.laura.x you post a lot on threads which is good, there is loads that just look.....

we need posters


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

i was waitin for someone to say somthin ..... typical!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Matty is a bullsh*t report, must have cost loads

most of our lot don't know what a forum is...


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

there not many topics i find easy to post sooo dont no wot ur moanin at ?... thought that was my turn to moan ..


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

x.laura.x said:


> there not many topics i find easy to post sooo dont no wot ur moanin at ?... thought that was my turn to moan ..


his not moaning at you

chill out 

respect rob :smokin:


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

i am chilll 

just people gettin on my last nerve! ie my dad!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> Members Tend to be “Spectators”
> According to the ***** Ladder, Insight panelists are predominantly Spectators.
> 
> Spectators prefer solitary online activity (reading blogs/online forums/customer reviews/ratings, and watch videos or listen to podcasts).
> ...


From a "social media report".... this forum is social media....

This sort of cobbledgoook that promtped me to spout off...



I have to write 2 articles by Monday morning but I want to got to the meet tomorrow.....


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

this conversation isnt makin much sense at all


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

is that clearer

+ this wine is nice....

Matty, miguel spends most of his time stuck on that highway


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

haha gonna ave a drunken robbie soon?..


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

so Laura do you fall into


> Just under two-in-five panelists are Creators. Creators partake in content generating behavior.


join the club so to speak, posh way to say post comments that take threads into directions


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

i really dont get your problem....
i didnt search this site on google i got asked to come on here :/


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

like am i getting drunk


yep


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Robbie J said:


> like am i getting drunk
> 
> 
> yep


35 owners...:nervous:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

sorry Laura, don't mean anything by it

So Matty that report is bullcr*p

yes I'm a 35 owner but I still have a 33 somewhere


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

its fine mr robbie....
ur on the wine .... winoo


----------



## guycuthbert (Jan 1, 2009)

Fuggles said:


> Send a PM to *Scott *and he will send you a whole new sticker..... complete with dot!


Thanks Fuggles - will do... so is my "dotless" version a collectors item then?!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Robbie J said:


> sorry Laura, don't mean anything by it
> 
> So Matty that report is bullcr*p
> 
> yes I'm a 35 owner but I still have a 33 somewhere


il let you off being a 33 owner 

;-) get a work trip sorted out for the auto salon buddy as i will be going to that in January


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

tried last year flipping work changed the date....

Its fun in Japan.... love the place
Sushi, best food
Asahi best beer
Jap cars......

can't live there it would ruin the dream


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

aww i wanna go japan .... one of them contries on the to do list before i die... n also go to china...


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Honk Kong is fab... I love cites

Tokyo is the dogs boll*cks.....well to visit at least

club trip later this year

I'm going to get the sack as a mod as this is way off topic


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

That's ok sir, space corp directive 1742: going off topic is permitted but only with pole dancers


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

haha what the hell is that ment to mean  am special woooo


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

lol just a bit of red dwarf speak. yes i think all people are special. billions of galaxies of a dead universe and a few little locations of living sentient being we call humans that can perceive it all and give it meaning. now i'm really off topic.....this beer must be as good as the wine


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

haha u bin drinkin as well...


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

perhaps I should rename the tiltle to drinking on a friday night and talking cr*p


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

yeh i think u shud mr


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

guycuthbert said:


> Thanks Fuggles - will do... so is my "dotless" version a collectors item then?!


They go for a fortune on ebay! :chuckle:


----------

